# Not-So-New New Guy



## vincentino (Jan 9, 2020)

What?s up everyone, I?ve been on the ASF Forums for several years but I?m new to the IronMag.  happy to be here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome on over vince!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey man I have seen you around ASF. Basicstero.ws welcomes you here as well.


----------

